# What is your first piano?



## pcnog11

Many of us play piano. I am wondering what is your first piano. Mine a is upright from Europe, Strauss is the brand, I do not think many people know it. What is yours?


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> Many of us play piano. I am wondering what is your first piano. Mine a is upright from Europe, Strauss is the brand, I do not think many people know it. What is yours?


My parents had a cherry wood coloured Bechstein.
Wonderful sound, I wish the make them like that these days.


----------



## zinc701

Petrof upright, I think the model number is P115 - it's 43" high.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

My mother's Ajello upright. Nice action but a pig to keep in tune. These days I settle for a Roland keyboard.


----------



## Krummhorn

As a youth, my Mom had a Ludwig upright piano. This was the instrument I practiced on for many years ... a decent sound except for the bass strings. My Dad rebuilt the entire case (he was a journeyman carpenter and cabinet maker). 

Fast forward to 1982 when I bought my current home piano a Young Chang Y121F2.

Have been very happy with this instrument over the past 34 years. Holds its tune quite well.


----------



## Guest

After a cheapo Casio digital keyboard, I bought a Yamaha B3. I'm not 100% please with its voicing--some of the notes do not have the same bell-like clarity that the neighboring notes have. Three different tuners have checked it out and have worked on it, but I'm still not pleased. I realize that a $6,000 upright won't sound as good as a $120,000 9' grand, but I wouldn't mind a little more consistency!


----------

